# FOP Bibliothek unvollständig?



## Hilflosss (12. Jul 2007)

Hey, 

will mit FOP arbeiten,dafür muss ich folgenden Import machen:

import org.apache.fop.apps.Driver;


Aber ich finde nichts vom Driver. 

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?


 :cry:


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jul 2007)

hast du denn andere Klassen in dem package, ähnliche packages?
wenn es eine komplette Jar ist wird wohl kaum was fehlen

kannst du irgendwelche Dateien importieren oder alle nicht,
mal in die Lib reingeschaut ob die Klasse vorhanden ist?

vielleicht ne andere Version, in der es die Klassen noch nicht gab/ nicht mehr gibt

woher hast du die Lib
+
mit welchem Beispiel arbeitest du, das dich glauben läßt, diese Datei zu brauchen?


----------



## Gast (12. Jul 2007)

hast du das zum laufen gekriegt?

Ich hab einmal die Version 0.93 probiert. da gibt es Driver nicht.


bei der Version 0.20.5 gibts Driver aber er mekert an, das er Driver und Options nicht kennt.


----------



## Gast (12. Jul 2007)

Kann es sein das man kein Zugriff auf die Klassen bekommt?


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jul 2007)

ich benutze 0.20.5 

import org.apache.fop.apps.Driver;
import org.apache.fop.apps.Options;

geht

> Kann es sein das man kein Zugriff auf die Klassen bekommt?
definiere 'Zugriff'


----------



## Hilflosss (12. Jul 2007)

Der Zugriff scheint jetzt zu funktionieren. Hab die biliothek rausgenommen und neu konfiguriert. Hoffe das bleibt jetzt so. 

Aber ne Frage. hast du Über FO schon gedruckt?


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jul 2007)

nur PDFs erstellt


----------



## SnooP (12. Jul 2007)

Ich würde dringend zu 0.9.3 raten - dort gibt es allerdings kein Driver mehr, d.h. die API hat sich doch sehr geändert. 

Hier steht eigentlich genau wie's läuft:
http://xmlgraphics.apache.org/fop/0.93/embedding.html#basics

Drucken geht etwas schwieriger, weil man auf javax.print zurückgreifen muss  - d.h. mit dem erzeugten OutputStream (ByteArrayOutputStream) muss ein SimpleDoc-Objekt gefüllt werden, dass dann über einen PrintJob ausgegeben werden kann.

Wenn man den java2d PrintRenderer benutzt, kann man dort auch direkt den PrintJob im Konstruktor übergeben. Problem ist, dass der java2d PrintRenderer recht lahm ist. Besser ist also, wenn man direkt den PSRenderer z.B. benutzen kann (oder auch pcl). Dann muss man noch aufpassen, dass man den richtigen Mime-Typ auswählt für den Flavour - das ist meist: 
DocFlavor.INPUT_STREAM.AUTOSENSE für's Drucken.


----------



## Gast (12. Jul 2007)

Vielen dank an euch! Werde es ausprobieren. Hoffe das ich weiterkomme!


----------

